# Post the cigars you've thrashed thread



## yurizilla (Aug 7, 2008)

Dont know if there is an older post but I figured lets see some pics of a few fallen cigars. 
Here are a couple of mine. so many times its been over humidification, or the face that I "inspect" my cigars too often.


----------



## yurizilla (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

You may want to leave the Cellos on your smokes if you organize a lot


----------



## yurizilla (Aug 7, 2008)

yes, this is the lesson, altho the blue label was in the cello, but on the top rack and it burst!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

What's your RH?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh man those look painful!


----------



## yurizilla (Aug 7, 2008)

Its been high since I just swapped out foam for gel beads, but I'm under 70 now or so my analog says. I've also a couple of cigars have taken on a wrinkled effect. I dont know if it has to do with humidity, but I'm wondering if I get them to stretch with too much humididty, and then when the rh evens out they shrink a little.....


----------



## yurizilla (Aug 7, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Oh man those look painful!


I'm going to save them and then visit a 'roller' in the city (nyc) and see if its worth it to ask them to re roll me an outside. The one to the right of the castle hall, was actually rolled by a roller, it was super moist when I got it, you could bend it in half, but it slowly dried, and my humi, while always with ample humidity seems to keep it too dry (at least not plyable)


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

not sure how much a reroll would be but I don't think it would be worth while to have any of those rerolled


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Coop D said:


> not sure how much a reroll would be but I don't think it would be worth while to have any of those rerolled


Ditto on this. Just take the wrapper off completely or smoke it as is. I've done this plenty of times as a "bum wrap" aint going to stop me. No Pun Intended.:smoke:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Ditto on this. Just take the wrapper off completely or smoke it as is. I've done this plenty of times as a "bum wrap" aint going to stop me. No Pun Intended.:smoke:


hahaha! That is funny on _many_ levels, Gary!


----------



## yurizilla (Aug 7, 2008)

These are good cigars for me, they are not my #1 smokes, but I like them, I'm guessing that a roller, or torcedore may charge too much for this service. I may use the old cigar repair trick with the pectin , maybe I'll do a cao america and turn 2 into 1 in a nice band. who's with me???


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

yurizilla said:


> These are good cigars for me, they are not my #1 smokes, but I like them, I'm guessing that a roller, or torcedore may charge too much for this service. I may use the old cigar repair trick with the pectin , maybe I'll do a cao america and turn 2 into 1 in a nice band. who's with me???


I'd like to see pictures of this or even a U Tube Moment. I will bring crisp dollar bills to put under the bands if you put it to music. :drinking:


----------



## yurizilla (Aug 7, 2008)

Cigary said:


> I'd like to see pictures of this or even a U Tube Moment. I will bring crisp dollar bills to put under the bands if you put it to music. :drinking:


**Cues Jock jams**
"are you ready for this" doo doo do doo dooo
untz untz

I'll read up on it I'm sure if I removed all the wrapper, soaked what I had for a min, and then slowly patiently cut them into strips I could manage something. Now how it smokes will be one thing, and how it tastes is another cause I've only used a dab of pectin to repair a tear once, but to use it to rebuild a whole cigar...............


----------



## J0eybb (Feb 26, 2010)

ouch


----------



## yurizilla (Aug 7, 2008)

no one wants to join me in my shame?


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I try not to trash my smokes!!!


----------



## d32 (Jan 26, 2010)

i lost half a box of montecristo media noche when my cigar oasis spazzed out over a long weekend. nothing to take a picture of, but they got to wet swelled and the draw is horrible. still trying to let them dry out and hoping for normalacy...


----------

